# Project Black Knight update



## Duffman (Jan 29, 2010)

Getting ready to install new components.

Going from:
Maximus Formula
Q9450
Noctua NHT-U13p
4870
4gb Corsair Dominator DDR2

To:
evga Classified 760
Xenon W3520
Prolimatech Mega Shadow
5870
6gb Corsair Dominator GT DDr3

It has begun:


----------



## Charper2013 (Jan 29, 2010)

Beautiful.. Subscribed


----------



## Duffman (Jan 29, 2010)

*Wow, is this right?*

Sooo, first boot and I haven't done anything except let Windows recognize everything and reboot.

First thing I pull up is CPUz of course.  I haven't done ANY overclocking in the bios.  The only thing i did was change the boot order because it was seeing my usb external and giving me a disk boot error.

4.2ghz??





The lines are what i've been having trouble with since i put my 5870 in.  Funny thing there is that I didn't see them when i actually took the screen shot...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2010)

wow a self overclocking CPU LOL!


----------



## driver66 (Jan 30, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> wow a self overclocking CPU LOL!



 Gratz!!!!!!


----------



## theonedub (Jan 30, 2010)

Duffman said:


> Sooo, first boot and I haven't done anything except let Windows recognize everything and reboot.
> 
> First thing I pull up is CPUz of course.  I haven't done ANY overclocking in the bios.  The only thing i did was change the boot order because it was seeing my usb external and giving me a disk boot error.
> 
> 4.2ghz??



If you bought that board used- did you reset the BIOS? If not its most likely the previous owners OC.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 30, 2010)

4.2Ghz below a volt shure beats my 3.1Ghz under a volt Lol......


----------



## Duffman (Jan 30, 2010)

theonedub said:


> If you bought that board used- did you reset the BIOS? If not its most likely the previous owners OC.




Oh snap, I didn't even think about that.  I bought it used from Fitseries.  I'll have to ask him about it.

Guess I'll have to run some OCCT to see if it's stable lol.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 30, 2010)

Duffman said:


> Oh snap, I didn't even think about that.  I bought it used from Fitseries.  I'll have to ask him about it.
> 
> Guess I'll have to run some OCCT to see if it's stable lol.



Fit has something running at 4.2Ghz lol........

Get to reseting that sexy board. Lol .


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 30, 2010)

looks nice. i never cared for the mounting system for that megahalems.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2010)

it does look really nice!


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice!  Duffman Approves!!! Hell Troy Mcclure approves:








Where's the old parts going? Sold already?


----------



## Duffman (Jan 30, 2010)

I like the mounting system for it.  It just was too wide to fit with the fans facing the rear.  The Classified's northbridge heatsync is too tall.

Here it is on the mobo tray:





Cooler, Sound Card and GFX installed





In Case





still can't get over how big the 5870 is.  Here it is next to the Sapphire 4870 it is replacing





I still have to work on cabling and some other odds and ends but it's mostly done.

The outgoing parts will be going into the wife's compy.

will have stuff from her rig for sale soon.


----------



## Duffman (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks also goes to Charper2013 for the 24" Samsung T240HD monitor!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 2, 2010)

Duffman said:


> Sooo, first boot and I haven't done anything except let Windows recognize everything and reboot.
> 
> First thing I pull up is CPUz of course.  I haven't done ANY overclocking in the bios.  The only thing i did was change the boot order because it was seeing my usb external and giving me a disk boot error.
> 
> ...



Welcome to BLOOMFIELD. It detects your inner thoughts and makes them realities.


----------



## Duffman (Feb 2, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Welcome to BLOOMFIELD. It detects your inner thoughts and makes them realities.



Ha, that would be cool.  

It is actually Fitseries3 reading the mind.  The setup was from him.  

Thanks to Fitseries3 for an awesome board setup and deal!


----------



## Duffman (Feb 10, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> 4.2Ghz below a volt shure beats my 3.1Ghz under a volt Lol......





Ok, I forgot to update cpuz.


----------



## Cyril06 (Feb 14, 2010)

Very Nice rig ! The 5870 is beautiful !


----------



## Duffman (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks. Got some more components coming from the Egg. Goodies from Corsair. 

Preview


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 14, 2010)

This promises, suscribed.


----------



## Crazykenny (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice rig, doing cablemanagement on that is gonna be a b*tch though, seeing all those cables. Took my most of my day to work away the cables of my UCP 900W psu and this powersupply seens to have more cables


----------



## Duffman (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm actually hoping for just the opposite with the new case. Also hoping for a bit better cooling.


----------



## Duffman (Feb 16, 2010)

Case came today!  Not able to work on it until Wed though...

It is BIG.  I've read plenty of times people saying this but wow.

Pictured next to the TJ09:





Looks like it will Just fit under the desk with enough room for the top vent to do it's job.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 16, 2010)

hehe i did a comparison like that next to my antec 1200.. even the 1200 looks tiny compared to that lol.  good luck with your obsidian, i got the case around xmas time and man is it an incredible case to work with.  def subscribed to this


----------



## Altered (Feb 16, 2010)

All I can say is I am jealous.  Cant wait to see it in the new case with the cable management. I cant stand the boards that look like Lego's. That ones was just begging for that black and red 5870.   That should be a killer machine.


----------



## Duffman (Feb 16, 2010)

well, unfortunately, I'm breaking away from the standard 5870 and I ordered a Sapphire VaporX card today.  They are usually out of stock so I jumped on it when i got the auto notifiy.   I like the cooler for it alot more than the leaf blower type.  Not thrilled with the blue PCB they use but I can't complain to much about the quiet, cool operation it provides.


----------



## Altered (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh man -2 points for the blue PCB  But the cooler does look nice. I the looks better as well.


----------



## Duffman (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, we all have to make sacrifices i suppose. 

I did just notice however that the image I just hyperlinked has a black pcb....
Maybe there's a chance it won't be blue?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 16, 2010)

sweet looking cooler!

cant wait to see it in action


----------



## Duffman (Feb 16, 2010)

I can't wait to get working on this.  I've been planning for fans.  As of right now, i plan on 8 case fans.  I have a bunch of extra 120mm fans in a box and will put them to use!

3 stock 140mm fans
3 Zalman 120mm Red LED's in the top Exhaust
1 Scythe Kama Bay with 120mm fan in 3 of front 5.25" bays for intake (which I might Put a Slipstream in)
1 120mm Scythe Slipstream for bottom intake.


BTW, love the avatar Copenhagen.  Freakin awesome movie


----------



## fluxc0d3r (Feb 16, 2010)

Is that an HT Omega soundcard? I can't tell what soundcard it is from the pics.


----------



## Duffman (Feb 16, 2010)

It is.  +1 to you sir.  It's the Claro


----------



## Duffman (Feb 18, 2010)

Man, I love this case!  It is soooooo easy to work with.  It makes anyone look like a cable management genius.  Even me.

Sweet integrated power cables for the hot swap HD bays:





Cables?  What cables?  Cover for hot swap bay cables:





Everything installed:





Where all the cables went to:





A little tidying up so they fit behind the side cover:





Now I'm just waiting for my replacement 5870 to get here and all will be well and done.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 18, 2010)

that looks so crazy with not being able to see hardly any cables ...

very nice!


----------



## Duffman (Feb 18, 2010)

I may turn the rear exhaust into an intake.  that way it will blow on the VRM cooler.  The other thing I am thinking about doing is upgrading the stock 140mm fans.  They are very quiet but don't push much air.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 22, 2010)

have you tested the hot swap out yet?


----------



## Duffman (Feb 22, 2010)

lol, no.  It's a really nice feature that I may never need.  It's plumb full with my 4 Samsung 500gb drives.  It's nice to know it's there tho.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 23, 2010)

Subscribed.  I seriously hope you think about watercooling that setup.  I can tell you the CPU and mobo will thank you for it.


----------



## Duffman (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah...a case this big really is begging for it...I will be thinking about it.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 23, 2010)

Looks like you could stick a triple rad on the top with plenty of room and no mods.


----------



## Duffman (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah, that would probably work pretty well.  Pretty sure the case is designed for that.

Anyways, Here it is in it's current (and for the near future) state:





I am definately going to upgrade the stock 140mm fans.  They are seriously weak.  Quiet, but weak.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

there is room for this one ROFL  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvj1cculKn4


----------



## Duffman (Mar 3, 2010)

That is definitely a monster...


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> there is room for this one RFOL  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvj1cculKn4



He could, but he'd half to remove that back 140mm.  My 120.3 Thermochill almost touched. 

Watercooling is calling...


----------



## Duffman (Mar 5, 2010)

Apparently Not


----------

